# sore feet help



## Eric K (May 28, 2010)

When I ride rough trails my feet start to get really sore after about 5 to 10 minutes. I am in great shape and do not ever have foot problems do anything else, running, hiking, climbing. Should I get different shoes, what would you recommend? Any advice helps.

Eric


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

Clipless or platform? Moving my cleats all the way back fixed that problem for me. If you're on flats I'd think about the arch support.


----------



## Eric K (May 28, 2010)

stumblemumble said:


> Clipless or platform? Moving my cleats all the way back fixed that problem for me. If you're on flats I'd think about the arch support.


I am using flats. Do you think I should look for stiff soles or just more support?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Eric K said:


> I am using flats. Do you think I should look for stiff soles or just more support?


what part of feet does it hurt


----------



## Eric K (May 28, 2010)

usually its starts under the arch but the whole foot soon becomes very sore and I need to step off the pedals for a little while.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Eric K said:


> usually its starts under the arch but the whole foot soon becomes very sore and I need to step off the pedals for a little while.


loosen shoe laces, bigger stiffer shoes


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

^^^agreed. Forgot about that, mine felt the same from over-tightening my straps. Moving the cleat back took strain off, in this case a stiffer shoe or just position your feet more forward a bit. 
30k posts now, fock.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

I like nike basketball hightop flights for 40 bucks but most guys like the 5 10"s(five tens)

keep the shoe lace not as tight or wear 2 pair of socks


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Your shoes are flexing over the pedal 


Buy stiffer shoes (5.10's)


----------



## godfather (Jun 28, 2009)

Two pairs of socks in any performance footwear will, in most cases, create more issues than it solves. Go for a more supportive/stiffer shoe (keep in mind that fit is more important than nearly anything else), or try using a higher quality insole that supports your foot properly. This can be done with your current shoes or almost any other shoe you may move to. I would recommend looking at the Superfeet brand insoles. They make a few different versions dependent on the type of shoe/boot they are going into. They are reasonably priced (around $30-$40 average) and they can be transferred between multiple shoes. They will put your foot into a properly supported position without putting extra strain on tendons and other soft tissue like an arch support or other inferior insoles can. You can find Superfeet at almost any outdoor store, ski/snowboard shop, etc..


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

heyyy what's up dead thread (why bother creating another under the same category?)

so I'm dealing a very sore foot. It has been getting progressively worse and worse for the past couple of weeks of riding. At first, I figured it was just a part of the riding. It started to get a lot worse about a week ago and I loosened up my laces-but the pain is still there. It is noticeable when I stretch my feet and both my feet are constantly stiff too. I'm running Straitline platform pedals with some 5 10 Freerider's, so it is all very stiff. I'm going to pull out the sole of the shoe and put in a Super-Feet insert in there that I use in my running shoes to try and help that out. But, what can I do about it post-ride? It seems that I've already taken care of everything else during the ride. I'm still young and I don't want this to be one of the things I neglected to take care of when I'm older. I leave that to my knees.

Besides icing it, which I'm doing as I type, what can I do for it? I wonder if a brace would really help or some make-shift splint of sorts. 
By the way, it is sore on my metatarsal. perfect how this image works, right where the line goes to the bone is where it is sore










and like OP,

-Eric


----------



## m3t4w0rm (Aug 1, 2010)

I broke most of the growth plates in my foot, focused around the arch, from running. I get foot pains from time to time riding and what I tend to do is to add more support by wrapping my feet before riding. After a ride I usually, if its hurts a lot, is take a ibuprofen and ice them for 20mins. 

But, the foot pain could be because of weak muscles in your feet themselves. If you can get a medical elastic band (not sure what they are called) get a silver/blue colored one and work your feet in different directions. Do this flexing your feet away from you, while you are looking at it. Towards you, and side to side. If any of these motions while using the band hurts more than usual I would see a doctor as it could be something worse, but after a while it should get better. I do each one of these 12-15 times per foot. It will also help with ankle strength so your feet won't wobble around on the pedal as you ride, another problem that causes foot issues with me.

I've had to get used to the pain mostly because there isn't much that I can do to fix my feet I have learned from the doctors.


----------



## carspidey (Aug 1, 2011)

try adding some dr schoells too and see if that helps...


----------



## chauzie (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm thinking it could be 

1) it's tendon related
2) fascaitis (basketball players know this all too well). In some cases this can be extremely painful just to walk around!

In either case, a resting period is the most effective solution. In addiiton, you should now regularly stretch your feet everyday as part of a permanent solution (the theory is that flexible tissues (tedons, muscles, fascia) tend to enable greater mobility & repetitive actions before succumbing to overuse related pain. I've seen guys in their early 20s get these sort of pain on the basketball court; some people are more prone to get it than others. Good luck!


----------



## genemk (Sep 15, 2009)

I have 5.10s and added some $12 Active Dr. Scholls soles to replace the 5.10 ones when my foot was bruised a while back. Totally worth it! The new soles are definitely comfier and help a lot for all day riding at Whistler.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

I have the Green Super Feet insoles and love them










but getting an ACE bandage really helped me a lot. I have been using this one:










but I got one of these for each foot:










and they feel a lot more comfortable. they offer more support too. riding with them feels comfortable and my feet don't give me troubles while walking around.


----------

